# Prepping Mothers for Cloning



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 26, 2010)

They're in 1 gallon hempy buckets.

To flush? Or not to flush? Is 3 days enough?

How 'bout foliar feeding/flushing? With plain water? Maybe a light misting of diluted Schulz Starter Plus or Superthrive?


----------



## NBKA (Aug 26, 2010)

Uhmmmm, you lost me (us.) WTF are you talking about.
DETAILS man, DETAILS!


----------



## canefan (Aug 26, 2010)

Why would you flush mother plants before taking cuttings? You want your plant as healthy as possible and with her having everything she needs nutewise before you chop her up. Your cuttings are using their stored materials within the leaf and stem in order to live and grow the new roots of your clone. You want your mother plant to recover from her shock off losing her growth as quickly as possible, so there again why would you want to flush all the nutes away from her? Just my personal opinion, Good Luck


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 26, 2010)

you can back off on the nutes a little if you'd like I herd you dont want your plant loaded up with nitrogen right before you cut it to make clones. So i would say about 3 days before cutting give her 1/2 strength nutrient and after ease it back up. Hope this maybe helps


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 28, 2010)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> you can back off on the nutes a little if you'd like I herd you dont want your plant loaded up with nitrogen right before you cut it to make clones. So i would say about 3 days before cutting give her 1/2 strength nutrient and after ease it back up. Hope this maybe helps


Yes, Kevdogg, that's what I'm after. I read in another thread that 1 dose of flowering nutes helped leach the nitrogen and promoted faster rooting. I am prone to thinking outside the box so I thought, hey, why not give 'em a light spray of cloning solution as a head start? Just wonderin' if anyone had tried it.


----------



## CrazyBudz (Aug 28, 2010)

lol dude ur over analizing it..


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 28, 2010)

no need for all that you are way over thinking things


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 28, 2010)

Cut the clones and get on with it. Stop trying to complicate something simple.

Wet


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 29, 2010)

You're probably right, because I had just as good luck with plain water as I did watering them with Olivia's Cloning Solution.


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 30, 2010)

What "I" do for my moms is feed Jack's Blossom Booster (10-30-20), at 1/2 strength, no more than once/week. Usually every other week.

The higher P and K and lower N make for stronger stems for cutting/cloning, at least for me. Lush green growth and weak stems are not your friend on moms.

The biggest mistake IMO is treating your mom like a vegging plant with too much nutes and too much light. I don't mean the cycle, I keep them on 18/6, but under T-12's. Same lights as for the clones and not the T-5 VHO's I use for vegging or HID's for flower.

Try Clonex when you re-up for cloning stuff. I've always had better results with Clonex over Olivia's.

Wet


----------

